# Locust substrate in RUB



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

would it be ok to use Tesco ever day value porridge oats as a base for the locust I keep in a rub? or just use paper towel I do feed them with veg/salad and I just use what comes in the livefood tubs at the minute but wanted something to use for when I clean them out or order in bulk and they come in a bag/ large box with no bran in the bottom. Or can anyone suggest anything better and fairly cheap. The Tesco oats are 75p for 1kg


Stu


----------

